# Hoover Platinum collection cordless stick vac, yeah or nay?



## mrsarcii (Jan 23, 2009)

my husband got this a couple of months ago as a free trial from hoover to write a review for their new products and i love it!! the first time i used it, and keep in mind i vacuum every day or every other day, i got all sorts of stuff in the canister so it definitely works!! the battery only lasts for one round around my house which is 2200 sq ft because it is a very powerful vacuum, but it is quick to recharge, maybe an hour. it swivels nicely, it is super light to carry up stairs. the only complaint we had was when it is on carpet and you stand it up, it tends to want to fall over, but not on our hardwood floors, it was fine. i would def rec this!!


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

I personally have the dirt devil energy star cordless stick vac and have been very pleased with its performance.


----------

